

Enhancing search using subtraction. - aarongough
http://blog.thingsaaronmade.com/enhancing-search-using-subtraction

======
aarongough
As usual I warmly welcome any questions/criticism anyone has. Part of the
reason I love HN is because the feedback you get on ideas is instantaneous and
incredibly useful!

~~~
mahmud
You made the visual counterpart of the search engine NOT operator.

Google:

    
    
      "blue suit AND women -men"

~~~
aarongough
One additional point to note is that if you show the user which keywords/tags
are associated with the entire result set they are much more likely to be able
to intelligently, and quickly, weed out results they don't want. As opposed to
having to scan through the result, find the string they don't want, then type
it into the search bar preceded by the negation operator...

